# Rack Pull Weight Vs. Deadlift



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

*How much does your rack pull strength outweigh your deadlift strength?*​
Under 25lbs 00.00%Under 50lbs 228.57%Under 75lbs 114.29%Under 100lbs 00.00%Over 100lbs457.14%


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Just a question about how much more weight you can use on rack pull compared to dead lift.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

1rm for Deadlift 230kg

1rm for Rack Pulls 230kg

Seems my back is the sticking point. Its the lockout I fail on.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Got 200kg rack pull yesterday for 5 reps. Not deadlifted for a while though but I imagine about 160-180kg mark for a few.


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

220 for 3 deadlift

220 for 8 rack pull

I suck at pulling the bar off the ground


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

280kg deadlift

400kg rack pull- But I pull from middle of my thigh as its as low as I can get the rack bars to go.

I always struggle at the start of the deadlift so been hitting deficit deads. Even 150kg is tough.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Deadlift - 200 KG

i dont do rackpulls, only DL.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Would it not be better if the pole asked the percentage difference rather than the weight?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

GPRIM said:


> 280kg deadlift
> 
> 400kg rack pull- But I pull from middle of my thigh as its as low as I can get the rack bars to go.
> 
> I always struggle at the start of the deadlift so been hitting deficit deads. Even 150kg is tough.


Need to train legs then bro!

My back is more than strong enough to crack 180, but my legs arent so i'm really working on it now.


----------



## Drfeelgood93 (Feb 17, 2014)

Deadlift 1rm 220kg, rack pull 220kg x 6

Would suggest this is due to weak legs but my squat 1rm is about right vs my deadlift I think - 160kg squat x 4 into most calculators gives 175-185kg (given 4 reps as haven't tested 1rm for so long)


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Got 200kg rack pull yesterday for 5 reps. Not deadlifted for a while though but I imagine about 160-180kg mark for a few.


Me too but for just 1 rep, first time I ever did rack pulls as well, strange thing is my max deadlift is only 160kg, maybe it's my legs and glutes that are weak as I still can't even move 180kg off the floor.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Need to train legs then bro!
> 
> My back is more than strong enough to crack 180, but my legs arent so i'm really working on it now.


I do, squat PB is 260kg. Its my power transfer and lower core which seems to be my main issue. If I wear a belt it alleviates the problem. My explosive strength also needs some work as my terminal strength is fine. I'm slow off the ground but once I get it moving I can always lock out easily enough.

I probably should have mentioned that on rack pulls I also use straps and on deads I don't.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

GPRIM said:


> I do, squat PB is 260kg. Its my power transfer and lower core which seems to be my main issue. If I wear a belt it alleviates the problem. My explosive strength also needs some work as my terminal strength is fine. I'm slow off the ground but once I get it moving I can always lock out easily enough.
> 
> I probably should have mentioned that on rack pulls I also use straps and on deads I don't.


Fair - Have you tried actually working your core?

I'm not saint i never train core but i know if i did it would probably bring my deadlift up


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Fair - Have you tried actually working your core?
> 
> I'm not saint i never train core but i know if i did it would probably bring my deadlift up


Nope, only recently thought about it. My upper core is pretty strong but lower is a huge weak link. Affects my squats as well. Something I'm now going to be working on now I've finished my cut.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

GPRIM said:


> Nope, only recently thought about it. My upper core is pretty strong but lower is a huge weak link. Affects my squats as well. Something I'm now going to be working on now I've finished my cut.


You sound exactly like me, top of my core is solid like a rock but lower is crap.

Anyone got any suggestions for working the lower part of your core?


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> You sound exactly like me, top of my core is solid like a rock but lower is crap.
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions for working the lower part of your core?


Hanging leg raises will improve your hip flexor strength which will help if you feel weak low in your core. Just from my experience.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't rack pull purely out of personal preference. I believe in building the foundation from the bottom but that's just my opinion. On the flip side I don't see the point in defecit's either, but again just my opinion.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

There's no set height for a rack pull, so the answers will vary considerably. Big difference between a rack pull just below your knee and one at mid thigh height.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

littlesimon said:


> There's no set height for a rack pull, so the answers will vary considerably. Big difference between a rack pull just below your knee and one at mid thigh height.


Damn straight!


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

DL 250kg

Partial DL (almost rack pull, just harder  ) 280kg

Should've done the poll in kg


----------

